# Unofficial Screenshot Thread (Any Game)



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

To kick it off...


After I installed the Tiger Moth, I wanted to try its included flights and selected one named, "Under the Wires!"


The point basically was to do some stunt flying under wires while the C/O was away...


Once I got it up and running, I noticed two things: a) the hangar next to me read, "MANCHESTER," and b) that there were other Tiger Moths flying about, inspiring me to try to do some semi-coordinated stunt flying...


Here are some photos of the Tiger Moth taken by the creator, as well as the link...

http://library.avsim.net/sendfile.php?Location=AVSIM&Proto=file&ImageID=37927
http://library.avsim.net/sendfile.php?Location=AVSIM&Proto=file&ImageID=37928
http://library.avsim.net/sendfile.php?Location=AVSIM&Proto=file&ImageID=37929
http://library.avsim.net/sendfile.php?Location=AVSIM&Proto=file&ImageID=37930
(For some reason, the "




" tags don't work...)

Here's the description...

"File Description:
Former payware package uploaded with permission from original authors. The deHavilland DH82 Tiger Moth is one of the most popular British training aircraft ever. Upwards of 90% of the Allied Air Forces' pilots (WWII) were trained, either in the deHavilland Tiger Moth or the Piper Cub. Included are several paints of the wheeled DH82 and with the float equipped Tiger Moth. This FS aircraft is typical of the level of quality that is standard for anything Bill Lyons designs and if flying this type of aircraft is enjoyed by yourself, then this is simply the best Tiger Moth you'll ever find for FS2004 or COF. Bear!" 


Download link.
Also here.
(Registration is free and quick for both sites - *NOTE* - avsim.com, featured in the first link, tends to be much faster...) If you need to go back at another time or search other sites, type in Tiger Moth in the search bar, the featured file is TIGER4FREE.zip/TIGER4FR.zip (At flightsim), *NOT* CCTiger4.zip...


Filename: tiger4free.zip
License: Freeware, limited distribution
Added: 19th August 2003
Downloads: 12678
Author: Lynn Bill Lyons
Size: 8240kb



_*Enjoy!*_


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

Nothing? No one? Oh well, I thought it was a good idea, now that we have more gaming members...

Win some lose some...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2005)

Give it time, oh impatient one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Here we go 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 6, 2005)

You might wanna take off icons for screenies, mate... 


I have it set to shift+i to toggle through icon types.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 6, 2005)

I've had that one with Pips' plane killing that Hurricane for a while. n_n *happy dance* I'll have to link mine. I have a bunch from Wolfenstein and Medal of Honor.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, but did ol' Josef have an unlimited supply of ammo and unrealistic gunnery? You can bet C.C did!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, no, but I like him just as much.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

Diablo II Kick Ass Weapon.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Yeah, but did ol' Josef have an unlimited supply of ammo and unrealistic gunnery? You can bet C.C did!



I have Unlimited Ammo off now, Im a big boy!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, so you're a true Jedi Master now? But can you do this? Eh? Eh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Land on a carrier? Well in a word, no   Fancy a dogfight?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Oh, so you're a true Jedi Master now? But can you do this? Eh? Eh?



Pffff! Been there, done that. 8) Do I have the screenies to prove it?...No. 

Therefore, I'll just slink off now.  Bye!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Toodle-oo!  Within two hours ill land on a carrier and get some proof, that is my goal for this evening


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2005)

i know it's not that good but i like it..............


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's a nice shot as well. The plane isn't upside down though - so it's still up for grabs C.C!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 7, 2005)

An RAF Bf-110, huh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Just my thoughts  Wheres that bridge? What map?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, why not?  What can you do when there's no Mossies?

http://p069.ezboard.com/fluftwaffeexperten71774frm81.showMessage?topicID=29.topic

The map is the Smolensk one. And the bridge is just a road bridge.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

I've flown under a bridge upside down in a Bf-110. My dad and brother were daring me to do stuff, another one was run my tail wheel in the water without crashing and prop strike without crashing.

I have some screens of Blitzkrieg, the Narvik mission, but they are .tga and I have NO idea what to open them with.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2005)

Open them into JASC paintshop - go to 'save as' and save the pics as .jpg's. You won't need to do anything else! You'll be able to stick them up then.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah, I figured that out just after typing that last message. I actually used VuePrint.

These pics are all from the first Allied mission, with the British, attacking a rail station near Narvik. Easy but I just used it to test the screenshot thing.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I've flown under a bridge upside down in a Bf-110. My dad and brother were daring me to do stuff, another one was run my tail wheel in the water without crashing and prop strike without crashing.
> 
> I have some screens of Blitzkrieg, the Narvik mission, but they are .tga and I have NO idea what to open them with.



Try this program, lviewpro. You can open .tga files and save them as jpgs.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

And here's some more from the same mission [notice in second pic, I have captured the German gun I ambushed - only the best] -


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

More Diablo II Expansion......


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2005)

I've never played Diablo 2, it looks confusing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

very nice looking game though...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Yeah, why not?  What can you do when there's no Mossies?
> 
> http://p069.ezboard.com/fluftwaffeexperten71774frm81.showMessage?topicID=29.topic
> 
> The map is the Smolensk one. And the bridge is just a road bridge.



Ok, I'll go for it 8) PZL P.11c here I come!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Look guys...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Very good. But you're not done yet! 

Now you have to fly through a hanger in the same fashion.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats easy  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats impossible...I spent long enough doing that...


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

its easy i've done it 5 time in a row


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Diablo II is not hard, it is a piece of cake.. It may look confusing, but it isnt at all.... It Hella-Fun....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

the last two don't show up at the mo..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

Huh???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

CC's pics, they don't show up, it's just them annoying little red crosses.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

I see them just fine....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

My girlfriend put those up for me since my browser decided it didnt like the site for a while...it was fun talking her through it and shes stolen half the site smileys for herself too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

nope, still not showing...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

The second one is me under the bridge sideways with my wing in the water and the bottom one is my upside down under the bridge...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 9, 2005)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> I've had that one with Pips' plane killing that Hurricane for a while. n_n *happy dance* I'll have to link mine. I have a bunch from Wolfenstein and Medal of Honor.



New from the Medvedya Collection:

*Goodbye Pippsy!*

Guffaw as the brave RAF Hurricane pilot socks it one to another of Albions foes. Gloat as you see him spiral earthwards to spend the next five years incararated in a sunny Cumbrian POW camp! 

'Goodbye Pippsy!' has been handcrafted with a superb 'just about play the game' internal graphics device, and comes in a highly limited edition of 250,000,000,000. 

Given the time-intensive handcrafting, demand could rapidly exceed availablity. Be one of the first to get this unique image. Certificate of total historical inaccuracy guaranteed!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Grrrrr 



If it was a 190A you wouldnt do it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

See how the P-51 pilot can only Gasp as he views the skill of Maj. Cheddar Cheese shoot the wing off a Zero with his P-38L  (Nott the best screenie I know, but there isnt much else on my computer at the moment  )


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

Would it be any different if I liked Vati that much? (Werner Mölders.)


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

Or Jochen? ((That's horrible.  Jochen was a great pilot, I wouldn't want that done to him.  ))


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

I shall set up a flight where I am Pips and and all my enemies are Spitfires and shoot them all dow (or try to!)


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

At least you don't pick on my ace. 

... Oh no, I bet Vati'll be next. ((No one voted for him in the poll.  I would have, but I didn't feel like being a pain, so I just went with Jochen. ))


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

No, I like Priller!

Trouble is the FW-190 is tricky to fly and I doubt ill have much success  Ill give it a try though, update in 10 mins or so! 8)


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay, I'll be around. And maybe _consider_ putting my screenshots up. There's so many, and I still have a report to finish..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

What game screenshots? 8)

I got 2 Spits, then one shot off and elevator so I had no manoeverability. I managed to get another but then another one got my other elevator and I crashed whilst attempting an emergency landing  Ill try again


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay. I'll grab a screenshot. Randomly.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein. The castle. Yep. My screenshots are boring. 

Well, I don't think they are, I just take them that way because of the art class I had last year. So many things about drawing pictures a certain way makes me take screenshots the same.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice, the graphics look good 8)

Its the same story with shooting down the Spits everytime, I get a couple but then they take me out 

(If anyone laughs, THEY try taking on 16 Spitfires on their own...)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

Heard of wing men?



Get a flight of four Bf-109s or four Fw-190's, all Jg1, on ace level, againt 16 veteran Spits...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's one...

Not that good, but oh well...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice shot there. 

... This has nothing to do with the conversation, but how do you get 0.0099999999999998 Confirmed Kills?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 9, 2005)

Maybe its for scratching the paint a bit?


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 9, 2005)

That would be one very.. very small mark.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 9, 2005)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> Or Jochen? ((That's horrible.  Jochen was a great pilot, I wouldn't want that done to him.  ))




The Medvedya Collection presents: 

Desert Kill

A Spitfire MkVIII pilot strikes oil high above the desert sands!

Oberleutnant 'Jochen' Marseille's shattered engine packs up under the relentless hail of cannon fire!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 9, 2005)

For maximum effect view pictures with these tracks playing.....
He! He!


http://clickit.go2net.com/search?po...aircrew.com/Photo_Reconn/Spitfire_Prelude.mp3

http://clickit.go2net.com/search?po..../../Catalogue/Sounds/WMAFiles/CHAN241-17.wma


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay, last one.

Molders comes off worst after a tangle with Bader!  

In fact it was 'Sailor' Malan who had an encounter with this ace, on July 28th 1940.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Heard of wing men?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a flight of four Bf-109s or four Fw-190's, all Jg1, on ace level, againt 16 veteran Spits...



Yes, but the whole point was that I do it on my own...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

Look what I just found! A Rare snapshot of a Dutch Komet (Probably captured) that for some reason has turned against his ally, which for some reason is a Russian B-17!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 10, 2005)

You ought to switch the icons off for screenies - they spoil the pic!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Look what I just found! A Rare snapshot of a Dutch Komet (Probably captured) that for some reason has turned against his ally, which for some reason is a Russian B-17!



Which for some reason (as Med points out) is displaying large red numbers directly above it!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's a series of pics I took...


Please note that this was taken in cockpit only view (I wanted to test my ability) in QMB, but I took the screenies while reviewing the track.


Handy way to take out a squadron, bomb 'em while they're down, take the rest in the air...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2005)

The detail is amazing.. God I wish i could play the new flight sims......

Dammit to all hell... 750Mhz sucks ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2005)

Suffering from PC envy there Les? It is truly amaizn how fast machines get better. 750Mhz used to be the screaming beast! I'm running a 3Ghz machine with 2 GB of RAM and I can still dog it out! But its stuff I could never do before, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats right, keep rubbin it in E.... Ill get even dont worry......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> The detail is amazing.. God I wish i could play the new flight sims......
> 
> Dammit to all hell... 750Mhz sucks ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Please note: I don't even run the highest settings!


Example, my water is flat, but the highest setting the games can crank out has it all 3D, dynamically forming, coming and going waves, etc.


I have an Athlon 2000 XP+ (might upgrade to 2800+; highest my mobo takes) and 256mb 2100 RAM. (Soon to be either 3200 512mb or 2700 1024mb) and a 128mb Fx5200... (Maybe something like a 5700 Ultra, in the future...)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2005)

Man, a double dose of slamdown.... Not cool....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

I won't tell you the power of mine or my brothers then...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't play on the settings the I take the screenshots at! Gawd! my rig wouldn't be having that - I pause the game, and crank up everything to the max.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Thats right, keep rubbin it in E.... Ill get even dont worry......



A couple more of those funnies and you will get revenge on my keyboard! When I did upgrade to my current machine, I was running a 500Mhz with 512MB of RAM. While my wife was running a 2.4Ghz machine! It will be awhile before I upgrade again though. By then, you will probably have an even better machine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

I play on the max settings all the time...

Nice pics GrG - what plane?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Look at the skill as I master the G.50 and take out a Gladiator...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 11, 2005)

You're so evil.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

If you're ever online on FB AEP then "yak_driver" is either me or my brother. When I'm around his house I'll take a few screens


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> You're so evil.



He deserved it, shooting down my wingman indeed...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

AH! Damn it, I just remembered mentioning evil. I have a brilliant screenshot on my bros computer of me gunning down a man as he bails out, before he even opens his chute.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Oooo that is evil! What I dont get is why your plane breaks up if you fly into someones chute...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

Because the chords would tangle up in the aircraft, it could cause a lot of damage. Even hitting a bird causes a lot of damage to an aircraft, known as a bird strike. Obviously they couldn't achieve the graphics to actually show the chute tangling up but just showed it as the plane falling apart.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 11, 2005)

I didn't mean you, CC.  =P


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I'm running a 3Ghz machine with 2 GB of RAM and I can still dog it out! But its stuff I could never do before, so I guess I can't complain.



Urge to kill...rising!!  

 My machine is looooong overdue for a major upgrade, but it can manage IL2/Pacific Fighters fairly well.
The graphics are fine, except for "perfect water", but I get a fair amount of stutter at times. Especially when the action gets intense, with multiple aircraft in action.

The old girl is showing her age.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I play on the max settings all the time...
> 
> Nice pics GrG - what plane?




Seafire F.Mk.III, equipped with the five-hundred pounder. 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Look at the skill as I master the G.50 and take out a Gladiator...








Might wanna take off speed bar for screenies, as well!


For the last series I didn't, because I can't in track viewer... (I have it set to ctrl+s)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's a series of pics I tooked...


(In reality, the first picture is after the mission ended and I crashed)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Might wanna take off speed bar for screenies, as well!
> 
> 
> For the last series I didn't, because I can't in track viewer... (I have it set to ctrl+s)



I didnt in that one because I too was in track viewer...

I actually edited out the plane names in paint


----------



## plan_D (Jan 12, 2005)

Some random encounters from Blitzkrieg (a few online)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice shots...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah, look at that mean Kv-2 'Dreadnought' in the first screen pounding the Finnish bunkers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2005)

Here something I had as my signature a while back...looks a bit crap now though...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2005)

One from FB AEP


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Here another...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

i take it the second one's from PF??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

what's the beau like in the game??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Not bad actually. Flies pretty well, but it aint as good as the A-20 or B-25.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Some more Diablo II shots...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's some from Il-2 AEP...all from my brothers actions, he was flying a King Cobra against four Go-229s. He used the 37mm on the first one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice, Your bro must be crazy to do that though 

Look in the 2nd pic, the graphics buggered and duplicated the plane 

My PF doesnt work at the moment, very pissed off cos I wanna try some things...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2005)

I realised that, but I can't be arsed to go back and get another pic to get rid of the duplication. The pic of the King flying through the flames, is my favourite. 
I'll share some from my I-16 encounter with Buffalos, on a campaign mission. I died in the mission, you can see in the shots, but I caused the swine following me to crash into a bridge.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Yep the one through the flames is great.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Feb 5, 2005)

:O I love the Ho-229.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

love that last shot...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Its nothing special...if anything its the worst of the 3 shots. The one through the fire is the best.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's a series of pictures from one of my campaign missions. We were on a fighter sweep with 5 I-16s and got attacked by 8 Brewster Buffalos. I got shot down, as you will see but the bandit, only a few seconds later.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice shots  I like the one titled "Escaping" the best.

I done a great flight in QMB this morning, spent about 20mins in a dogfight with an Me-110, I was flying a...wait for it...B-25!  One of my wingmen was crazy and flew EXTREMELY close to me on a couple of occasions, there was nots of "Break left Break left!" on the radio. In the end I got bored with dogfighting the 110 and landed in a nearby airfield, one that I happened to bomb the crap out of before encountering the 110. I "parked up" and changed to the top turret, and shot at the 110 as he tried to strafe me. I took his wing off, but he hit me and we both died!  
I wish id taken some shots, it was an eventful flight...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

If I'd have survived I would brag for decades, although yesterday I did the same online with some loser in a 109 chasing my Spit. MkIXe...I flew under a bridge, and HE hit it like a loser..I mocked...until I was shot down by a Mustang...WHO WAS ON MY SIDE!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 6, 2005)

Hate those friendly fire incidents!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

It annoyed me. It was Normandy and we had to be Allies or Axis, I was flying a Spitfire...and some HOW he mistook me for a 109..I even told him to stop firing..but no, he wanted a kill even if it was friendly...

I got him back later though, I knew it was him in his Mustang but I just said..I mistook you for a 109..you have square wings...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Was he American? 


In that B-25 - Me-110 encounter I did take out another 110  There was 3, one of them got taken out by my P-47 escort, who later succumbed to one of the other 2.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

He must have been. I was ruling the skies on the map though, I only got shot down twice..once by him..and another time when someone crashed into me while chasing me. 

I was slowing my plane down (flipping and rolling) waiting for him to over-shoot..but instead of over-shooting he rammed into me. I was killing a lot of them though...all flying 109Gs..except one, who was in a Fw-190...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Id give you a game, if I had IL2 installed. As it is, its just FB+AEP+PF on my puter.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

Ah, it's just FB+AEP..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Should get PF...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 6, 2005)

i just have FB but i'm hoping to get AEP...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Get PF too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 6, 2005)

not bothered bout that...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

If you got PF, I could lend you AEP to install the merged one, as once you have the merged one you dont need IL2 or AEP discs to play


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

I've got a track from one of my best performances in my campaign. Flying a La-5 (full realism) brought down three Fw-190A4s. And you will see from the shots, it was sweet.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are pics from my greatest mission record (although I have killed 4 in one mission, those were just two gladiators and two Blenheims so I wasn't impressed with myself) In this mission I down three Fw-190A4s.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

Great shots...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

The last one was an ace, I killed him in his cockpit and he spun out to the deck. The fourth Fw-190 in the group I dove down on but only damaged, and a squad mate killed him. 
Also a Bf-110G was brought down on the first pass by another squad mate. We went up with 6 La-5s, and all came home with the Germans going up with a Fw-180, Bf-110 and 4 Fw-190s...all but the Fw-189 being lost.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice...Heres a shot from my recent sortie, flying P-39D's for the USMC's...

Me and my 3 wingmen went up again 10 Zero's, and It was a long battle. All my wingmen went down,and I sustained this damage. I managed to escape the Zero's and I tried to get back in to my own territory, enabling me to bail out. However, I encountered a flight of 3 Zero's on the way. I shot down one of them (In that state!) and scared the other 2 off (Hehe  ) I flew back into my territory, took this shot and then bailed out. I did start recording the Dogfight, but it was ages from when I pressed record to when I actually took out the Zero and I couldnt be bothered to play it through to get a shot.

If you could see the top of my wing with the hole in it, you would notice that the hole went STRAIGHT through the American star 

Im expecting many more "fun missions" in my P-39D


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice, I'm quite impressed you held it together let alone dogfight in it. Getting huge holes in the wings is always a bugger to keep the plane flying with...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmm, I was in a good mood and was inspired by your guys' examples, so I set out to k-k-k-kick some ass...


But, as my aim sucks, I decided to train myself in QMB...


Rules : Full real, with the exception of No External Views and Realistic Gunnery.

Set-up : Two La-5FN's, Veteran vs. Four Bf-109F-4, Average.

Results : Four - Zero. (My wingman and I got two each, with neither of us going down)

I would have gotten more kills, but I was still adjusting to NOT having to lead. 

Without further ado, here are the pics... (In chronological order)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

Good pics, but go back and do it again with Realistic gunnery. I'm not fussed about External views 'cos sometimes I understand while going on missions you want to just admire the view.  

And do it in a La-5...my VVS are too tight fisted to give me a La-5FN in the campaign, even though I have 91 AIR KILLS!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 7, 2005)

La-5 is too heavy...

In fact, I believe it has something like 600 plus pounds, coupled with something like 300 less horsepower...


I normally do fly with realistic gunnery, I only took it off for training my reflexes.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

I was flying a La-5, and I downed three Fw-190s in one mission on full realism so you can do it too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice ones GrG...here are some more from the world of CC 

My Rules:

Full realism except blackouts and redouts, and also stalls and spins (I cant fly for shit with that on  )

PLANES:
1 Spit MkIX (me), 1 P-51D, 1 P.11c and one Yak-9UT (All Ace)

VS

1 IAR 80, 1 Bf-109K-4, 1 A6M7 and 1 Fiat CR.42 (All ace)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

You've got aircraft ID on too, I hate that. Alright you know who is who, but I like not knowing and only finding out just as I'm about to slaughter them. Plus it ups my recognition...

Black outs annoy me, but I keep them on...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

I dont really play it for the realism, just the fun 

What did you think of the pics anywho?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmm...I was going to say good pics, but that thought evaded me for some reason. 

Yes, they are great pics especially with the IAR80 falling away..lacking vital parts.  

I enjoy it at full realism, I don't know..I just still enjoy it when I screw up. Like put it on full realism, and try and turn a I-16 tightly, very quickly...and watch what happens. 

Also, try and fly a Fw-190 in full realism..christ, i can't do it..they are too hard to fly. They are not forgiving at all!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

I can barely fly the 190A on easy...

Ive done what you said in an I-16 with a Yak 9...Pisses me off to no end cos thats my flying style


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

Spun the I-16 out, I did it twice in my campaign. I carried on the campaign though because I managed to bail, both times. Another thing with the I-16 is, under a lot of G the engine cuts out. That happened twice while flying it too, another thing that happened was I ran out of fuel because they sent us on a long range mission and I went off chasing some enemy planes, I was on my run back to base and ran out of fuel. Crash landed it well enough though...I've had some strange things happen when I was flying in that I-16...only had six missions in a P-40...and I'm in the La-5 now..so it's all good. Maior with 3rd IAK VVS, started 1941 in Leningrad 3 times Hero of Soviet Union. 8) 

Your best bet with the Fw-190 is combat flaps, for almost all combat..same with the Ta-152. And don't yank the stick back to turn, 'cos it'll just give up and spin.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

Im fine with the D-9 and Ta-152, 57 kills in 28 sorties + one ground kill. Just the A-8 I have problems with.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

Use combat flaps when you're turning. I was turning inside a Spitfire online when using a Fw-190A6 because I knew how to fight with the -190, the Spitfire pilot was crap..so that's nothing against the Spitfire, but I was still turning well inside him. I still can't fly the -190 though, I only fly it when I'm trying to work the bloody thing out. Another aircraft I can't stand is the P-38, that's a sod to fly..to me anyway. 

I'm good in the Ta-152, I use combat flaps on that...it seems more stable the -190As. I think the best beginner aircraft is the I-16, or Hurricane. Although, the Hurricane does tend to spin out if you put too much stress on it..but it's forgiving, full throttle and try and get the nose pointing down (if you're high enough) and it'll basically right itself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

P-38??! Thats my favourite damn plane on the game..turns, rolls and climbs beautifully.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

It's not hard to fly, the only problem I've found with standard flying is pulling out of high speed dive is difficult. 
I've never spun one, I just can't dogfight in it. Then again, I've never used the combat flaps while trying to dogfight.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

I see what you mean pulling out of high-speed dives...and they ARE high-speed in the Lightning! I think it has an airbrake though...that helps.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmm...I've never used the air brake either...I should fly it sometime, and actually fly it properly..I might like it.  

Yeah, I've escaped a lot of people online by diving away from them in a P-38.


----------



## Crazy (Feb 8, 2005)

The airbrake is good to have around, there are so many ways to put it into good use. Turn fighting, getting longer shots at slower enemies, etc

plan_d, you should try combat flaps in dogfighting sometime. Especially if your facing a particularly good turn fighter. They help a lot!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

I do use combat flaps, normally. I just haven't on the P-38, that's probably why I don't like it.  

Sometimes to slow right down, I put my gear down as well. I used to slow down to take out bombers, but now I'm better I keep it fast and just screw them over with deflection shooting from above and don't let the gunners get a good shot. 

Except Ju-88s..those are great to kill, 'cos there's no tail gunner. You can hang perfectly at the back and just nudge the rudder to aim at the engine and let rip.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive done tons of shots over the out-period, ill post em sometime, but to keep you going heres my favourite...thats me in the Hellcat behind. You gotta feel sorry for the Japs in that B5N2, really


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 15, 2005)

very nice, you should have that as your wallpaper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2005)

Nah I got bored of it, its different now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2005)

That is a very good picture. 

I love rockets, I'm not very good with them like that though. I bank on my side to hit them, I find it much easier to hit aircraft that way.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah for somereason the rear gunner wasnt firing...I think I must have shot him. I had plenty of time to get behind him and pound his ass with my 8 incher!  (Yes, I realised how wrong that sounds)


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are some pics from last Sunday's blastie....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice, the second one is good.

When the lanc was round my house the other day, he flew a Gladiator against the CR.42. The Fiat shot him down on a head on pass, then took out the Bf-109 on ACE level


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 16, 2005)

ah good times, i've now been shot down by both a CR.42 and a Me-323!!!


----------



## Crazy (Feb 16, 2005)

Why is the game so grainy?

Because it was a Blastie?


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 16, 2005)

Some of the screenies have been taken from my machine, which as of Monday only had a 64Mb internal craphics card.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Feb 16, 2005)

What game are those screenshots from... I am absolutely DROOLING over here!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

IL2 FB/AEP/PF


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

which comes highly reccomended............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

I got some great shots to post but the internet has a nervous breakdown every time I try and upload them to the server


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok...this was a great flight 

Enemy:

2 Blenheims on Veteran
1 Corsair on Veteran
1 P-38 on Veteran
1 Beaufighter on Ace

Friendly:

1 Me-110 (Me!)
1 Me-210 on Veteran
3 Ju-88's on Veteran
1 Fw-189 on Average


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

This one shows the toughness of the TB-3  Notice the lack of rudder and the larger hole to the left of the star on the fuselage...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2005)

well she's a very stable aircraft..............


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm amazed the tail gunner's still alive


----------



## Crazy (Feb 21, 2005)

Pffft, all you had to do was take her under one of the lower bridges to accomplish that. 

I've seen TB-3s that resembled swiss cheese landing safely


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah I know  Nothink brings em down!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 22, 2005)

unless you shoot your own engines or pilot, which is always fun...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

And you would do that why?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 22, 2005)

if you have to ask you've obviously never done it...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

Or slowly turn off all the engines one by one


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

Are you all suicidal?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2005)

yes but that's besides the point............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2005)

No it isnt  Suicide is fun, ive done it on several occasions...


----------



## slopes-2 (Feb 23, 2005)

If anyone is still out there i would love to know how you do screen shots on il2-aep-pf pleeeease


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 23, 2005)

Just hit 'print screen' whilst playing. 

Look in your IL2 folder afterwards. you should see a file called grab000 - that's yer screenie!

In fact here are two screen-shots from last Sunday's blastie.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice! Is that a P-47 in the background?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like it 8)

Med, I simply press print screen, pause the game, hop on to ms paint and paste it there


----------



## slopes-2 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help i will give it a go friday night (work tonight  )


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 25, 2005)

The guy with the P-47 is called Ree - he does the proper screenies for the H.G site.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Is that his job then? Just to fly around and take screenies? Or does he actually fight as well?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

More shots from earlier today...


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Feb 26, 2005)

This is a screenshot from the game Battlefield:1942.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Very nice! 8) Them grapics look pretty good!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 26, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Is that his job then? Just to fly around and take screenies? Or does he actually fight as well?



Mainly the former, although he does take the odd pot shot at people once in a while.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah, that sounds fun. Ive tried it against AI, but they just dont get the concept


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2005)

that must be one hell of a cool job, does everyone like have orders not to shoot at him??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)

If they did I wouldnt obey them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

i would..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

Nah, rebellion is far more fun


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 27, 2005)

Could someone tell me what game this is from? It's a TSR2 in pseudo Canadian markings. Just curious.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Haha thats funny  Dont know though, sorry.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that must be one hell of a cool job, does everyone like have orders not to shoot at him??



You can shoot Ree if you really want to! 

I know you've spurned several offers before, but if you're that interested you might as well join...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

When I get broadband I will... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2005)

i've sperned offers before because i never had the game before christmas!! and i'll give you a game sometime CC, we're gettin broadband, bet i get it before you..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Nah should be a month or so until we get it...weve been trying to get it for well over a year...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 6, 2005)

Here's a photo of my HPA Motorsports Mk.IV R32 Golf, drifting around Deep Forest Raceway...


Note the blur caused by the low shutter speed... 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

I hate you!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2005)

I hate him more 

3 more days for me to wait...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

Actually, I meant for having a video card that can produce graphics like that.
I couldn't care less about the game.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2005)

Ah thats not PC, its PS2.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh. In that case, I _really_ couldn't care less about it.
Carry on, please.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

Some more Blastie pics....


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

From FS2004, Delta 757 climbing out of LAX 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 6, 2005)

The way IL-2 is SUPPOSED to look


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

I just don't know why my pics keep coming out so rough.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2005)

med are the graphics like that during game play??


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

No, not at all! 

Very recently, any pics I've uploaded have come out like that, and I'm at a complete loss as to why.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry, CC...


Only two more days for you...  


Though on another forum, a few people have already picked up their copy at Tesco's, since some of the stores already have it and put it on the shelves, instead of waiting till Wednesday...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Boohoo. 

Well, when I got home I recived a very nice Email from Amazon saying the item had been dispatched. 

14 HOURS AND IT WILL BE MINE!!!  I suddenly feel a very nasty illness coming on, which will probably make me off school for a week or so, now isnt that coincedence?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 15, 2005)

If ever there was an unstable car...

This was it.


Fine in the handling department, but high-speed braking in anything other than a straight line is all but suicide.

Definetly NOT a car for the 'Ring...

*EDIT*~The two photos were taken in the same run, but the first is HIGHLY different because I set extra white balance in order to brighten it, which ended up with a rather negative effect...


On the other hand, I rather do like how the car is steady while the background is blurred, and effect of manual focus... I give the first image a C- and the second a B...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2005)

Bought me a Buick Special earlier, with only an oil change and a stage 1 weight reduction I reached 205mph! 8) Highly reccomended for the classic car cups.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 16, 2005)

The last few days I've had free, and have spent them at my brothers house. That, of course, means more drinking and some more missions in my La-5, over Leningrad. Here's some pictures from one sortie...


----------



## JCS (Mar 16, 2005)

That one with the engine falling off is great!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's some from the same sortie. I've actually put these up in the wrong order, those first shots should have been after this series because they were my second kill. Also, two shots in that first series were the wrong way around. My second kill, I didn't know I had damaged that badly. I wasted time going around to make sure, not realising it lacked an engine completely and that the other one had stopped.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's some from another mission in which I destroy two Fw-190A5s, while only shooting at one.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 17, 2005)

Hers a pic of me Tailslideing in a Mig-29 at LOMAC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2005)

Great pics guys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 17, 2005)

you're a pretty good shot pd...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Man I havent grabbed my stick for ages. Im probably a bit rusty


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2005)

I wouldn't say my shooting was very good. It really depends on my mood but sometimes I can be a crack shot, other times awfully bad. Ju-87s are my worst enemies because I think they should be an easy kill but I always miss them! 

I apologise for how long it takes for all my pics to load but be patient. Especially wait for my close formation flying with the Fw-190A5. I got the kill but didn't actually shoot at him. While I was playing I just felt a shake and then it said "Enemy Aircraft: Destroyed" - I was quite confused. 

I'm currently rank of Podpolkovnik with 84 sorties and 106 air kills. Three times hero of the Soviet Union on my campaign which is now in August 1943.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

I just started a campaign in a 190G-2. Our flight of 4 took out 7 Yak-9's, 3 IL2's and 2 P-39's (None of which score by me - I was just about to take a P-39 when one of the other 109's swooped and took him. I turned my guns on him and shot one of his fuel tanks...that showed him  I did get 3 trucks on the ground though ) On our flight home we encountered 2 lone Yak-7's. They took ALL of us out. Man was I angry after such a successful sortie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 20, 2005)

A bad situation.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

Im customising my 109. Ive wrote my name on the Cowling and im adding a kill tally (6 planes at the moment...)


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2005)

Keep us (me) updated on your campaign progress, CC. How many sorties you done to get 6 kills? My first blood was on my second sortie, two Bf-109Es.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2005)

Some screens from BF42 mods and expansions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

wow the graphics don't look too bad........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Keep us (me) updated on your campaign progress, CC. How many sorties you done to get 6 kills? My first blood was on my second sortie, two Bf-109Es.



3 Sorties. Nothing in the first (except 3 ground kills), an IL2 and a LaGG-3 in the second, and an La-7, and 3 IL-4's in the third. Probably will be a while before I continue with it though


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 22, 2005)

Some shots of my Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG...



(Apologies for pixelated quality, they were saved to my memory card before I put them on my SD card. Putting them on the memory card saves them in "normal" quality, unlike the SD card's "Super Fine" quality.)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

Prefer the Volvo...

Coming up in a few hours, pictures of my 985hp Jaguar XJR-9 Le Mans car (No, I havent tuned it, thats standard!)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 25, 2005)

Flyin' over Hong Kong...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 2, 2005)

Il-2FB SP












Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

sweet.........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the low level shot, Wolf. Vey nice!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2005)

Here are some shots from Call of Duty, United Offensive. Don't mind the console messages in the top left, I was debugging and forgot to turn it off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

nice, love that last shot...........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, the graphics on this game are incredible! I have the first one and United Offensive. I am pretty sure there is another expansion out there.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice pictures Evan and BlackWolf!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh yeah...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 12, 2005)

Some may find these to be boring, but I like to just fly formation now and again. Took the P-40B out for a romp with some B-17Ds...

























































Fade to Black...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 12, 2005)

And then every once in awhile I like to act like a madman...


























You can probably guess what happened next... 


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Very nice pictures! 8) I must say I love flying the B-25 and also the A-20.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2005)

Cool pics. The B-17s are early versions, I see. I love the last shot with the 25 at LOW level. 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh yeah!


CC, do NOT buy this car; you can only drive in GT mode, and even then, only in the Nurburgring practice and photo mode, and the oval Test Track.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 16, 2005)

Do-rifting! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

About the V-16, youre too late. I bought that one absolutely ages ago...


85.3% complete, go me...


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 18, 2005)

got some doom3 pics, one of my favorite games


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

It's an awesome game! 
I haven't got the expansion pack yet, though.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's an awesome game!
> I haven't got the expansion pack yet, though.



expansion for doom 3?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, the 'Resurrection of Evil' expansion. It looks cool. It's in the stores around here, but I've had other priorities lately.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 19, 2005)

i should definitely look into it, i beat doom3 three times and i had to delete it so i wouldn't play it more...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

Evan, if you ever go on CoD online (Not UO) then I'm called Typhoid and you'll normally find me on Devils Guard and Bum Bandits server. 

And here's some Dawn of War shots of me giving someone's Ork Horde and good kicking with my [custom] Chaos Legion - 'Wiking', online.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, plan_d, my time is limited for the moment with a move coing. Once we get settled in our new house, I will look for ya online. Nothing like fraggin' a friend!  

Dawn of war looks wicked. No place to find cover, but looks interesting.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay. I'll look forward to putting you down with a rifle. 

DoW is great. I gave that lad the kicking of a lifetime, at one point he thought he was winning until I summoned that beast you see in the first two pictures. It's great because the units actually interact, as you can see the Bloodthirster has picked up an Ork. He crushs it then throws it aside...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's some more, this time my [custom] Space Marine Chapter, Phantom 7th lays waste to another horde of Orkz.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Italian car, beautiful scenery...heaven 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (May 3, 2005)

Heres a few from my FS2004 collection:






A Delta 757 up in the clouds






The DC8 is my favourite jetliner, along with the VC10. This UPS -73F is seen on takeoff...unfortunately I cant remeber where from! 






Bringing an Icelandair DC8 Super 63 into Heathrow...






Climbing Dave Garwoods Hunter FGA9 out of RAF Wattisham. This pic was taken literally thirty seconds after take off...that little bugger has some real power behind it! 8) 

Im planning to do some long-range flights in the VC10 C1K when exams and revision allow, followed by an RTW in it once they're over. Will Hopefully be able to show you some screenies of those trips too! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Nice! 8) I havent played FS2004 for ages.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 8, 2005)

those flight sim pics are awesome, what games are they?


----------



## BombTaxi (May 9, 2005)

That lot I poste on the pervious page are from FS2004, and the ones further up that page are from IL2 Forgotten Battles/Pacific Fighters.

The FS2004 ones represent the quality you get on a very average rig: my PC is not even a dedicated games machine, never mind a dedicated sim PC! With a good GC and fast RAM, you can get almost photo-real results 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Pacific Fighters is a gret game. Here are a couple of my favourite shots:


----------



## mosquitoman (May 9, 2005)

A P-80 vs a Fi-156?
Weren't the odds a little bit uneven?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thats's what makes it funny  Taking it from behind is harder than you think actually, such is the speed difference.

Heres a recent Skirmish with a B-25. Close enough for you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2005)

CC said:


> Taking it from behind is harder than you think actually



you sound like you know what you're talking about...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

I knew someone would say that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2005)

well MM resisted.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

No he didnt, He hasnt been on since I posted that message


----------



## mosquitoman (May 9, 2005)

You beat me to it Lanc!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Yep. It contrasts nicely with the nose art on the B-25  What do you think of the pic anyway? The Port propellor was practically touching the He-111's wing.


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2005)

Not as close as my encounters


----------



## Aggie08 (May 10, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> That lot I poste on the pervious page are from FS2004, and the ones further up that page are from IL2 Forgotten Battles/Pacific Fighters.
> 
> The FS2004 ones represent the quality you get on a very average rig: my PC is not even a dedicated games machine, never mind a dedicated sim PC! With a good GC and fast RAM, you can get almost photo-real results 8)



cool- i've got a gaming machine, i look forward to lots of hours in front of it with that game 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Not as close as my encounters



Yeah me too...guess how this ended


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

Collision?


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Go back a few pages to my La-5 Vs. Fw-190 encounter. With my flying below it and I hit it but he falls out of the sky, and I don't. Got the kill too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

I rammed straight into the tail of a Ki-46 with a Beaufighter the other day and kept going


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

But then again the Beau was built to be solid


----------



## BombTaxi (May 11, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> BombTaxi said:
> 
> 
> > That lot I poste on the pervious page are from FS2004, and the ones further up that page are from IL2 Forgotten Battles/Pacific Fighters.
> ...



Im already envious...the spec that produced those screens is:

HP Compaq dx6100

Win XP Pro

Intel Pentium 4 2.80 Ghz

504Mb RAM

Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Onboard Graphics

240 Gb HDD (across 2 drives)

SoundMax Digital Integrated audio

As you can see, an absolutely bog-standard home PC (with an extra HDD fitted). I think my FS looks (and sounds) great, so I cant wait to see pics/vids from yours! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Couple more shots.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

And another one during my representation of the shooting don of Yamamoto's G4M 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (May 17, 2005)

Just a few snaps of my FS2004 Orion leaving Cherry Point MCAS and heading north-east for Cape Hatteras and the 'Graveyard of the Atlantic'.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 17, 2005)

Cheers! Since I visited my relatives in Raleigh a few months back, Ive fallen in love with NC, and especially the Outer Banks. Now, I do nearly all of my FS2004 VFR flying around Beaufort, Ocracoke, Roanoke and Elizabeth City. Of course, I made the pilgrimage to Kitty Hawk while I was visiting there, and that was a real experience...you can almost feel the importance of the place, just when you're standing there!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

One cold, clear day sometime in the mid 1950's or so, dashing Flight Lieutenant Nonskimmer of the Royal Canadian Air Force is vectored to a Soviet Bear which has been sighted over the Canadian arctic. His orders are to bring it down. Does he care about the possibility of nuclear armageddon? Naaaaahhh!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice shot NS, bombtaxi and CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice NS! Except you're not fooling anyone into thinking thats a Bear by sticking Russian markings on a B-29.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Well as soon as I find a Bear mod for IL2:FB, I'll use it. In the meantime, the B-29 is my Bear.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

You foolish mortal, NS. Why don't you say it's a Tu-4 "Bull" since that's the Soviet copy of the B-29!

Jesus christ!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Because...I didn't wanna.  
Everybody just lay off, ok?! Just LEAVE ME ALONE!! 

*runs off sobbing uncontrollably*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh dear NS


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah man, d, you made NS take his ball and jacks and go home.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

*peeks in*

Is he gone?  

*AAAAAAAHHHHH!!!*

*runs away again*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)

We continue the adventures of F/Lt. Nonskimmer as he continues to keep the Great White North safe from commies.
Can you believe it? The bad guys are flying P-80's too!


----------



## marconi (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL Thats the funniest Soviet plane I've ever seen


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

The paint scheme looks pretty impressive. At least you didn't try and pass it off as a MiG-9 or MiG-15, NS.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice shots. I love the lens flare they add into the shots too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The paint scheme looks pretty impressive. At least you didn't try and pass it off as a MiG-9 or MiG-15, NS.




I downloaded those skins ages ago from the now defunct IL2Skins.com. The Russian one is completely fictitious of course.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Is IL2skins ever likely to come back? I miss the skins


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

It's not looking that way. The webmaster Sharx moved to Mexico a few months back, and was starting to rebuild the site, but I haven't seen anything come of it.

Here are a few skin sites that I use now. They're nothing like IL2Skins was, but they're ok. A lot of the stuff used to be found at IL2Skins anyway.

http://www.flying-legends.net/php/downloads/downloads.php

http://www.canons-skins.com/

http://www.vpmedia.hu/il2/#newest


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Cooll...not bad. Ill have to source some from there. I lost all the skins I had when I had to uninstall FB a while back.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

An encounter near Murmansk. The daring VVS pilot Nonili Skimmerov.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent pictures. I've never actually flown a La-5FN - I was hoping in my campaign they'd finally give me a La-5FN but they just left me with a La-5 despite the fact I was the highest scoring Soviet ace with 146 air-to-air kills. And then my brother's computer broke down and I lost my campaign.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I have all my missions and skins, settings, everything backed up on disc. Thankfully, because I've had to do a few reinstalls. 
It's a lot of work to lose otherwise.

But yeah, it's a bitch that you'd lose a campaign like that due to a computer crash.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd been protecting the skies above Leningrad for two years. Injured twice, shot down about six times, crash landed a fair few times too. I only got six missions in a P-40 before I got shot down and injured. When I came back they had a nice La-5 for me. 

It is a git but when he gets it workin' again I'll just start a new one with the Germans, me thinks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice shots! 8) I should really continue my P-39 campaign. Its annoying though, every mission is a recon flight over Midway, and my flight of 4 P-39's gets jumped by 12 Zeros


----------



## evangilder (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool shots, NS! The ship yards are a nice addition.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's a bad shot from Shogun: Total War. Notice my kill:loss ratio on the battle. My battle line of Yari Samurai (Spearman) infront of my Samurai Archers, classic case of pike and bow invented by the English. I flanked that line with a regiment of No-Dachi Samurai (Swordsmen, rank breakers). They attacked my right flank, I charged the No-Dachi on that flank in and wheeled the other No-Dachi regiment in behind to flank them. Meanwhile my archers were givin' them hell and my Daiymo with bodyguard helped at their rear by scaring their archers. Yes, he is that ugly.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice shots NS is that IL2?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep. It's IL2:Forgotten Battles. A great game in my opinion. It doesn't have near the amount of third-party support that the CFS games do (Due entirely to the designers, 1C: Maddox.  ), so you don't get the nearly unlimited amount of maps and third-party add-ons like in other WWII sims, but I like the models and graphics better. 


So what happens when you strafe a Russian cruiser in port, in a Focke-Wulf? You die.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh dear.  Nice shots though!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I never seem to tire of this game.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2005)

Great stuff.....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2005)

Are you running from your plane before it blows up?!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice pics NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Are you running from your plane before it blows up?!


Yeah. It caught fire and blew about 30 seconds later.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

NS, have you used your face as a pilot skin? It looks remarkably like you  Nice shots.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

CC, you're right, it _does_ look like NS!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, it's me. 
I have versions of me for every nationality except Japanese. It just doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2005)

Few more...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice stuff Les!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

I love the shot with the casings falling. But somehow, I don't think water injection is going to make up the difference for the lack of the starboard wing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

I like the Zero shots, even if your bullets were hitting a friendly plane at the same time


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

I like the shot with the casings falling too. Very "In yer face".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Damn I havent played PF in a while, and as you will see here it kinda shows


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

Taking out Zeros while carrying a torpedo. Not bad!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

I think that was the A6M3 I set to ace level as well


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

Some ace he turned out to be. Shot to hell by a twin engine carrying a torp.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

His fault for trying a head on pass with 4x20mm and 8x.303


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

Too true.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice CC! He didn't stand a chance!


----------



## airplane4me123 (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome Pics guys! If you want an awesome WW2 game go to www.flyaceshigh.com and try the trial, it is a GREAT game, and Very Realistic!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

NO!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

One bright and sunny Christmas morning...


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Dec 27, 2005)

S!

This pictures are from the First Virtual Brazilian Fight Squadron (Gavcavi)

www.gavca.com
















































Visite our site.. www.gavca.com


Thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

Good screens guys, like that sequence NS, serves the Gringe right for stealing Christmas


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

Wayne, that was some really great shit to laugh at... Freakin Priceless brother....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

nice skimmey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha awesome NS


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> NO!


IL-2 is awesome enough!


----------

